# UK Kennel Club - MateSelect



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

The Kennel Club has launched its MateSelect programme ... opinions?

Mate Select from the Kennel Club

It only recommends two tests for poodles, BVA/KC/ISDS Eye Scheme and DNA test - prcd-PRA.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

under the standard poodles it says that breeders MUST preform 

BVA/KC Hip Dysplasia Scheme
BVA/KC/ISDS Eye Scheme

and that the strongly recommend 

Breed Club test - Sebaceous adenitis

I think in one aspect its nice, but the other it makes me cringe...sure I spend hours staring at pedigrees on PHR but I know thats not a complete list of health tests or of the health issues that are there...and this KC thing makes me wonder if they'll recommend the person utilizing the mate search to contact the owner and ask about health issues and do actual research before breeding their dogs


----------

